

Building A Strong Indie Game Development Team - lacrossegm
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AlistairDoulin/20100107/4040/Building_A_Strong_Indie_Game_Development_Team.php

======
Quiark
This is a basic article with not much surprising/new information.

